# Box joints without a dado blade?



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone know of a ready-made jig or plans for building one that doesn't require a dado blade/stack?


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

a simple search with your preferred search engine will give you more results than you need.
Many jigs on this site too. The answer is to use the search function.
Good luck in your quest.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

You can make them on a router table, the jig would be very similar to that used on a table saw. Must be a lot of plans out there for router made box joints.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's one Jay did not too long ago using a single blade.

http://jayscustomcreations.com/2015/02/super-simple-single-blade-box-joint-jig/


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Oak Park used to make box joint jigs in 3 different thicknesses ,very easy to build ,not as accurate as a table saw jig with a proper blade .


----------

